# 600 watt hps 8 plants?



## cloudyharvest (Dec 1, 2010)

i am looking to grow 8 plants in a 5x5 area possible with 600watt cool tube with good yied?


----------



## Manimal (Dec 1, 2010)

At least 4 pounds.... easy

Of course that all depends on genetics, growing system, experience, growing conditions, etc, etc


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2010)

Manimal said:


> At least 4 pounds.... easy
> 
> Of course that all depends on genetics, growing system, experience, growing conditions, etc, etc


16*4=64 ounces in 4 pounds

64 ounces divides by 8 (# of plants) =8oz per plant

So you can get 8oz from one plant with a 600HPS??
Dont answer posts with nonesense


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 1, 2010)

Depends on what you consider a "good yield". Also, there are a lot of factors that have nothing to do with the light. I have grown my medical limit of 6 "mature" plants under a 600 watt lamp and each plant produced about 2.5 ounces DRY. The grow area was 4x4 and I lollipopped them. It will depend on how you set up, the genetics you select for starters. Soil, hydro, soiless? I think that if you have good beans and do your part you can get at least two ounces per plant after dry+cure is complete.


----------



## gNurgles (Dec 1, 2010)

If you want a good yeild then get some five gallon pots or buckets for your plants. Top em' and LST em' to keep them short. And veg for at least a month. You won't get 4 lbows but you should be able to pull off 2-3 oz's per plant.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 1, 2010)

Manimal said:


> At least 4 pounds.... easy
> 
> Of course that all depends on genetics, growing system, experience, growing conditions, etc, etc


LOL yeah 4 pounds??? there are 453 grams in a pound so 453X4 devided by 600 would be 3 grams per watt????? Good luck with that! 

I grew 6 plants under a 600w and veged them untill they were 14-16 inches tall. I topped them or fim'd them and got a little over two oz's per plant.


----------



## chfadafuture (Dec 1, 2010)

Uncured, fresh off the plant, wet, using a broken scale


----------



## MasterOfKushes (Dec 1, 2010)

If high yields is what you are looking for then you need to seriously rethink your wattage. 1000w HPS bulbs for flowering IMHO create the largest densest fruit. But since you are using a 400watter then I would estimate that even if you do decent for your first round that you would get 1/4-1/2 a pound. <----Thats if you do decent or a little better. Advanced growers with sweet hydroponics will be able to pull 1 lb plus from that light however. I seriously doubt you will be able to yield this much as a noob grower. Dont forget you can also set yourself up for failure by picking the wrong strain. If you are growing for yeild you need to focus on heavy yielding strains. More importantly you just need to stay away from the moderate/low yield strains. Do thorough research on strains. Be sure to ask the right questions. 

PM me if you need any help.


----------



## cdogg23 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just finished a round with the same set up i got 14 pounds so you should get close to that


----------



## golddog (Dec 1, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> i am looking to grow 8 plants in a 5x5 area possible with 600watt cool tube with good yied?


If it's a good grow you might get a pound. 

If it's your first grow, maybe 1/2 pound


----------



## djfloms (Dec 1, 2010)

You might want to get a second 600 watt hps, you'll get more from your plants from a small investment like that.


----------



## spandy (Dec 1, 2010)

Manimal said:


> At least 4 pounds.... easy
> 
> Of course that all depends on genetics, growing system, experience, growing conditions, etc, etc


this is the kind of crap that makes learning anything on the internet extremely difficult.

Trial and error is making a comeback to say the least because eventually everyone is going to get tired of each others bullshit.


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Dec 1, 2010)

1000w = 5x5
600w = 4x4
400 = 3x3
250 = 2x2

The more you stretch those numbers, the more waste in wattage.


----------



## golddog (Dec 1, 2010)

djfloms said:


> You might want to get a second 600 watt hps, you'll get more from your plants from a small investment like that.


OR get some CFL's for the sides


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for all the great responses.....i have a 600 waatt hps 4 5x5 flower tent and 400watt mh for veg cab ....all i want is 1 pound .......could move 400watt into flower tent if need be if thatll increase yield dramatically ............do you think a 250 mh would support 8 vegg clones in 3.5 x3.5to 12-14 inches ? i kno i wont get multiple pounds cant have that much..............in past grow with wonder women i averaged over 2oz dry per plant with 400 watt hps...didnt fim top or train...in soil happy frog ... should i expect more with lst and topping techniques ? u guys r amazing....at least the people with a green thumb!


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Dec 1, 2010)

4 pounds? can i have your nute regiment, please?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 1, 2010)

i agree i feed almost exzactly the amount recommended by botanicare and dont get 4........let me guess if u add coke to the plants ull get 4 pounds .......itll only cost $1000.00 to grow ...........if u got proof 4 pounds id like to see it


----------



## golddog (Dec 1, 2010)

I would try adding the 400 watt, I think it would make a significant difference.

Also I think using the 250 watt to veg would be fine. 

Any way you can give it more light is going to help with yield


----------



## jogofien (Dec 1, 2010)

klmmicro said:


> Depends on what you consider a "good yield". Also, there are a lot of factors that have nothing to do with the light. I have grown my medical limit of 6 "mature" plants under a 600 watt lamp and each plant produced about 2.5 ounces DRY. The grow area was 4x4 and I lollipopped them. It will depend on how you set up, the genetics you select for starters. Soil, hydro, soiless? I think that if you have good beans and do your part you can get at least two ounces per plant after dry+cure is complete.


When is the best time to top the plant or is der a best time? Im 4 weeks into veggin its mt first grow, im usin a 90w led gona change to 400w hps for flowerin.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 1, 2010)

will having 4 to 6 tops per plant increase yield per plant.........also 185 cfm centerfuge fan and size 33 carbon filter be sufficient ? any reccomendations all ears .....would coje bottle and yeast up co2 in the room??........pointless with fan always exhausting?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 1, 2010)

after 5th node .......,at least my method......any advice for my questions??...since u posted in my thread!


----------



## spandy (Dec 1, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> also 185 cfm centerfuge fan and size 33 carbon filter be sufficient


With your room size, unless your ceiling is over 7-8 feet, that is the proper sized fan/filter for scrubbing the air.

And co2 only works if you can stop exhausting during your lights on period. Otherwise don't sweat it, mother nature provides enough


----------



## jogofien (Dec 2, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> after 5th node .......,at least my method......any advice for my questions??...since u posted in my thread!


Sorry man im new to dis site dunno how to make my own thread
Im also new to growing so iv too many questions and no answers,
Iv been doin alot of reading about it an wat iv seen so far is an average plant grown indoors wit a hps will produce in around 2 ounces but dats not from my own experience,
Jus wat iv read, dats why i joined this i prefer to hear from experienced growers rather than havin my head stuck in books.
Goodluck wit your grow man!!


----------



## Derrickb16 (Dec 2, 2010)

jogofien said:


> Sorry man im new to dis site dunno how to make my own thread
> Im also new to growing so iv too many questions and no answers,
> Iv been doin alot of reading about it an wat iv seen so far is an average plant grown indoors wit a hps will produce in around 2 ounces but dats not from my own experience,
> Jus wat iv read, dats why i joined this i prefer to hear from experienced growers rather than havin my head stuck in books.
> Goodluck wit your grow man!!


even that will take work I've researched lighting is important but just like others said you also have to worry about nutes, ph level, space, ventilation, c02, and temps


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 2, 2010)

Derrickb16 said:


> even that will take work I've researched lighting is important but just like others said you also have to worry about nutes, ph level, space, ventilation, c02, and temps


and humidity

jogofien,

this site can be overwhelming there is a ton of really good info you just have to sift through the bs. my best advice would be getting on here w/o smoking first and subscribing to any thread you think is useful, the first few times i got on here high as balls and walked away w nothing. 3 weeks later i know exactly what i want to do and have stuff on the way and can't wait to start my grow. good luck


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 2, 2010)

In a 5x5 tent with 8 plants under a 600 watt cooltube I would expect anywhere from 1 pound up to 3 pounds prolly but It depends on so many variables its hard to say. Lets say you run full line of GH or Advanced ( 14-22 bottles of stuff depending on which one ) and Co2 and have grown before then you will get more obviously but it also depends on your strains and you never mention the height of the tent, how long u veg, what kinda temphumidity you keep you enviornment at etc. If you create a optimal 5x5 area then I would agree that 4 pounds is possible but prolly would add a few LED around the 600 or a 2nd 600 if your expecting that much. 

I run 2 600w hps cooltubes and 2 LEDS in a 8x8 tent wCo2 and off my first 4 plants i expect between 1.5-2.5 pounds. But they are spoiled and also have veg a very long time as they used to be mother plants but I scraped the mother thing and I'm going perpetual without em now. 

Best of Luck 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 3, 2010)

im looking to go perpetual as well.....no temps are under 85 at tops ......40 percent humidity give or take .........full line botanicare nutes.......also 2or3 gallon pots ..............tents up..4x6 tho........same results??? ..cooltube will be here today any 1 kno proper wa to run the ehaust thru scrubb,tube.......so no smell leaks?.........ph in check healthy looking........ thanks for advice.......to the other newb theres a thread start button at top of forum page... 
box is 6ft 3inch tall...........22 bottles?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 3, 2010)

so no thought or instructions on proper cooltube setup?


----------



## aleksandr2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

calculating yield for someone with the kind of information provided here is pretty much impossible. There are waaayyy too many variables we don't know about the guy's setup. But 8 plants... 600 watts...you're not following the suggested rule of 100W/plant but you're still liable to pull in close to 2 Lbs if you have high-yielding plants and you do a good job.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 4, 2010)

ic .................well thats fine i only want 1pound.......


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's my two cents worth. Eight plants and you are crowding them, only the top third of the plants will receive light. I have two six hundreds spaced about fourteen inches apart, I only like to put six plants under them, max. Two directly under each light and two in the middle where they receive light from both fixtures. I did a sativa dominant grow with four plants and got just over fourteen ounces dry. Six weeks of veg, three gallon containers and I lst'd them.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 5, 2010)

cdogg23 said:


> I just finished a round with the same set up i got 14 pounds so you should get close to that


WHAT A JOKE................ You got 14 pounds with one light?????


----------



## arcticwolf72 (Dec 5, 2010)

phxfire said:


> WHAT A JOKE................ You got 14 pounds with one light?????


Maybe he meant 1.4 lbs ?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 5, 2010)

no way 14.............i set everry thing up .....,tent and light and scrubber ill post pics on tuesday .......i can fit 12 only gunna do eight tho .......light seeems more than plentiful


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 5, 2010)

14 pounds with soil, stems, leaves and everything wet maybe.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 12, 2010)

so these are the 2 mothers i cloned and am flowering! take a good look at the ladys...they look pretty yellow/light green to me!?plants are a bit difference in color dispite same schedule..watered on friday plain h2o....any thoughts? i added just straight water that sat out for a few days!!noticed leaves were "soft like"...today....light leaves on lower branches! i topped and got 4 nice tops on 1 lady...some lst as well.....topped and bent over plant thats really bushy..looks like maybe bigger pot tomm..!well a fast response would be great as i will be computer-less tomm am....o check the fan..light....filter look right?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 12, 2010)

???? any 1..??? i appreciate the fact that almost 1000 people have checked my thread!....advice is never over-rated!!!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 13, 2010)

hows the light setup look correct??


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 14, 2010)

no opinions...sucks well ive been in flowerin for a few days now all is looking good


----------



## 420forme (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never used a 600w. But I got nearly 10oz. off 4 plants, scrogged under 400w in a 30x30x48 box.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 14, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> View attachment 1321464View attachment 1321468View attachment 1321467View attachment 1321465View attachment 1321466
> 
> 
> so these are the 2 mothers i clonedfrom and am flowering! take a good look at the ladys...they look pretty yellow/light green to me!?plants are a bit difference in color dispite same schedule..watered on friday plain h2o....any thoughts? i added just straight water that sat out for a few days!!noticed leaves were "soft like"...today....light leaves on lower branches! i topped and got 4 nice tops on 1 lady...some lst as well.....topped and bent over plant thats really bushy..looks like maybe bigger pot tomm..!o check the fan..light....filter look right?


added just water...no more soft looking leaves....any one see the pics i will post another1 on a plant problem thread!


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keep us updated I also have a 600w but have not pulled that much. lol 14 lbs. that's silly.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 15, 2010)

k will do!..any oine else wannachime in?


----------



## Ghost0696 (Dec 15, 2010)

ladys look good what strain is it. make sure that filter cant fall


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 15, 2010)

wonder woman they look really light in color......i adjusted the ph of the water i plan on using when i transplant later today into bigger pots! do i need to recheck ph after i add nutes? botanicare brand......hydro store said natural buffers true? also im going to nute em up....c a diff tomm i hope!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 15, 2010)

ok so i re-potted all clones into 2 1/2 gallon pots...the 2 mothers pictured above have been put into 3 1/2 gallon pots....i hope to see healthy-er mother plants in the am tomm! also i am using foxfam soil and promix mixed together with a bit of perlite! my temps are low high 70s to low 80s as for humidity its about 45-60 at best .......i bought a pool ph test kit today for the water..the test showed the ph to be a bit high so now its about 6.8 judging by the stupid chart attached to tube!....idk about soil which is my concern the 2 meters i have i decided were more danmaging than useful!.....so now i have 6 reppotted clones in the veg box ....other 2 clones(which woulda made 8 didnt look healthy so ididnt waste time energy and space on em!check in soon ill post pics!! im gunna use uncle bens topping technique i think on every plant i grow from now on...seems more erginomical and light efficent to have 4 tops and no side branches for better space management! ttyl grow world


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would, my water out of tap is usually around 7.1 when I add my FF nute's it drops to 5.3 easy then the run off out of my plants was 4.3 last night!


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

funny as fuck


chfadafuture said:


> Uncured, fresh off the plant, wet, using a broken scale


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 16, 2010)

MrSaltine420 said:


> I would, my water out of tap is usually around 7.1 when I add my FF nute's it drops to 5.3 easy then the run off out of my plants was 4.3 last night!


 ok well my dropper ph test kit is based on the theory i think that the water will be clear....so how can i test water after i added nutes? ph sticks

raw buzski you have any advice for the yellowing im experincing..im freaking out cuz i havent encountered this problem yet!


----------



## [420]Haze (Dec 16, 2010)

ideally you should aim at a 1m x 1m space per 600w, you can snuggly fit in 4 nice plants in a 1m x 1m space.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 16, 2010)

well thanks for the late advice....clearly im not going to listen since i already have built and started everything......thans tho!


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 16, 2010)

I think 6-8 plants in your area is fine you will not have much work room but since it small area you can come at it from different angles. You wanna know if your lighting is optimal just do simple math. 3,000-6,000 lumens per square foot is optimal. Simple cheat sheet is take your lumens output and divide by floor space. Not an detailed answer but give you good idea if you have enough lighting or need lots more.

90,000lumens average for 600w hps / 16 square feet = 5,625. you did say 4x4 right ? lol

anyway theres the formula for figuring lighting out. by no means replaces a lighting gauge but give you a general idea where your at in term of Lighting.

Also you have to take into account dispersion rate and penetration so the lower you can keep the Light the better. Proper trimming, topping and fimming help controll height and effect yield massively. 

Best of Luck 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you to swift grow its actually a 4x6 area aftefr it Was built AND done to cater to my area..based on ur clculations i will be around 3,750 psf......? still in optimal range tho....i have a super lumens adjust and also a digilux bulb in the 600 air cooled hood....gunna try that tomm instead of the regular 600 watt setting,,,might help a lil..?also yes i think by topping im alllowing light to penetrate deeper into each top maybe massive nugs! CAN I TRIM HER DURING FLOWEING...LITTLE BRACNHES SHOOTING FROM EVERY WHERE??


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I trim during Flowering all the time. If you see some small useless growth take it off so that the nutrients its using can be diverted to a better more fruitful area. The plant will generally tell you what it doesnt need during flowering. Plants lower growth will not develop or leaves under the main canopy will turn yellow and wilt like there dieing. I have few bushy out of control girls at the moment so I'm constantly plucking undergrowth as it dies. Most plant you can keep trimmed well enough that that is not a big problem but the 4 I currently have in flowering used to be mothers and are rediculous bushy and out of controls. Anyway hope that helps 

Best of Luck
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 17, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> ok well my dropper ph test kit is based on the theory i think that the water will be clear....so how can i test water after i added nutes? ph sticks
> 
> raw buzski you have any advice for the yellowing im experincing..im freaking out cuz i havent encountered this problem yet!


I had the same problem with the GH ph kit, so I had to pony up and get the ph meter, I got a good deal on one from amazon takes the headache out of it all.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 17, 2010)

thansk fellow tokers!......happy holidays ...and good advice ..i plan on getting a soil meter just after xmas....lol....expensive one! thanks i now feel not so nervous about the under growth....i also was wondering if i should add nutes with next watering even tho the new pro mix and foxfarm mixtogether are nuted??...i tell you thes 2 girls were def worth the veg and cloning i did as for the roots are they lookin ok?........well enjoy the pic of them in ther new pots..roll it up is a awesome place especially when people help!...cheers...(noticed this distorted leav today so i tossed in a pic)


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 18, 2010)

any thoughts???!!!


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would add nutes based on the lines feeding schedule but start at least around 1/4 strength then work your way up accordingly.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 19, 2010)

ok...itll be a day or 2 before i need to water again as the bigger pot retains moisture for longer!.....no comments on the leaf? also my plants were much darker in color in my last grow...maybe increase nutes..any sign of nute burn so far that uve seen?.......also on my bushy mother the main top is trying ti shoot past the others..let it??


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 19, 2010)

Light coloured leave can be a sign of under or over feeding, or a number of other things, (i'm assuming your using the same variety yea?) Check the pH and the EC of the run off water, and give fresh water (no nutesd) every second or third feed to flush your medium.


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 19, 2010)

Also, you will get alot more lumens for you buck if you get some mylar on those walls. Save cash and buy some space blankets (about $1 for 2x1.5m). You can pay 10x that for mylar sheeting from a grow shop.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks capt......i have white walls...no need for the mylar.....yes same strain/batch of seeds.....i will but i ph water going in to soil to 6.8!! anyone else?


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 19, 2010)

Its all well and good messuring whats going into the soil, but you can get a build up over time, so it is worth messuring what comes out the bottom and adjust your pH of the feed accordingly... Also, you want more like 6-6.5 pH. And white walls (matt) are ok, biut mylar will give you 10% more.
eg. - http://www.normedica.co.uk/products/accident-emergency/first-response/FirstAid/foil_space_blanket.aspx?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=Foil-Space-Blanket


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 19, 2010)

If we're gonna get a bit technical, 6.5-6.8 is what you want for veg (nitrogen more absorbable) and 5.8-6.2 for flowering (K and P more absorable).


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks mate i appreciate the comments u leave!......i like that u git technical....u just taught me something there!....see riu can teach you something if the rigght people read you questions!!!!


----------



## FootClan (Dec 19, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 16*4=64 ounces in 4 pounds
> 
> 64 ounces divides by 8 (# of plants) =8oz per plant
> 
> ...


lol +rep for you


----------



## bellevueblaze (Dec 19, 2010)

cdogg23 said:


> I just finished a round with the same set up i got 14 pounds so you should get close to that


 HAHAHHAHA sure buddy


----------



## FootClan (Dec 19, 2010)

ReverendMaynard said:


> 1000w = 5x5
> 600w = 4x4
> 400 = 3x3
> 250 = 2x2
> ...


I see it more this way

1000w=4x4
600w= 3.5x3.5
400w= 3x3
250w= 2x2


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks....iill add a 2nd light late feb early march for future grows!..thanks but im thinking for 5 plants itll be sufficent...i wont get 2 pounds with 1 light.....but thats ok!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 20, 2010)

so heres the newest pics of the clones and also one of the flowering ladies!!i am posting a picture of the clones now in veg due to a funny color im noticing in the leaves!...any educated ." been there seen that on mine heres how u fix it" would be great.....note my ph is said to be 7 but thats wit a garbage meter!!....so im not gunna believe it!....could be over nut since the soil is a bit hot since its a foxfarm/progro mix!(no nutes added yet since new soil/pot)...well will they survive,...?


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 20, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> so heres the newest pics of the clones and also one of the flowering ladies!!i am posting a picture of the clones now in veg due to a funny color im noticing in the leaves!...any educated ." been there seen that on mine heres how u fix it" would be great.....note my ph is said to be 7 but thats wit a garbage meter!!....so im not gunna believe it!....could be over nut since the soil is a bit hot since its a foxfarm/progro mix!(no nutes added yet since new soil/pot)...well will they survive,...?


It could be so many things, the first pic looks like one of the original leave from when the clone was cut is dying, that's fine, that usually happens with most varieties, but my guess from pic 3 would be the start of an acidity problem, Give it a good rince with fresh water, let it drain thourghly, and don't water again until the soil is good and dry (but before the leaves start to droop). If you weren't growing in soil, i'd say it could be nitrogen shortage. But thats doubtful unless you scooped up some dirty from your yard. Check your drainage too, as it could be a sign of root rot, but I see you got some perilte in there, so should be ok, but even then, if theres no clay pebbles or something in the bottom, and they are standing in stale water, that can still happen. And yes, they will survive, probably even if you do nothing, but try find and fix the problem now so you get the most out of them later.


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 21, 2010)

Good advice there, I am battling with PH issues here myself.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 23, 2010)

so heres a pic of them in flower today! not yet a full month! enjoi! merry x-mas! happy holidays!


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey Cloudy im still here just not much advice cuz im all hydro  dont know jack about soil. I was gonna say if it was hydro I would say Nitrogen lol but Captain already pointed that out lol and I really like Footclans redo on Lighting its more realistic as I find even a 4x4 tent can use 2 lights to reach maximum lighting. Anyway looking pretty good Ill check in my books for ya but I think looking good despite how hard it is to tell in a picture lol they still look good. 

Best of Luck 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## phxfire (Dec 25, 2010)

Manimal said:


> At least 4 pounds.... easy
> 
> Of course that all depends on genetics, growing system, experience, growing conditions, etc, etc


 Not even close... More like 4oz to maybe a pound....


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 25, 2010)

Yup, unless you haven't got enough plants to fill your space, or make a bad fuck up, you can usually expect 0.5g/watt, in this case 300g, if you get it right and are using SOG, ScrOG, LST etc, then 1g/watt. Anything more takes proffesional techniques, top quality clones/genes/setup etc.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 29, 2010)

SwiftGrow said:


> Hey Cloudy im still here just not much advice cuz im all hydro  dont know jack about soil. I was gonna say if it was hydro I would say Nitrogen lol but Captain already pointed that out lol and I really like Footclans redo on Lighting its more realistic as I find even a 4x4 tent can use 2 lights to reach maximum lighting. Anyway looking pretty good Ill check in my books for ya but I think looking good despite how hard it is to tell in a picture lol they still look good.
> 
> Best of Luck
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


 no worries swift going to post pics lata!!!!take a look-c!!


----------



## asdfkry (Dec 29, 2010)

i think it depends on how long u veg. whats your height limit?


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 29, 2010)

5 ft?!so?!....any taller than they are now and id need side lighting to even make the height justifiable..?no?!......my plants arent to tall now im gunna post a pic after i go ahead and snap some love!....i used multiple methods this time around on the flowering mothers and topping technique on the clones for the best results in the given space ....its my best effort so far!! enjoy these wonder woman ladies on jan 5th theyll be 1month! opinions, thoughts, love all is welcome!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 29, 2010)

hey cloud with a 4x4 u can let the girls go man but u will need side lights NO POPCORN BUDS. if u can get ur hands on some t5's 4 footers from a friend go 4 it other than that, make it do what it do


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 29, 2010)

i can but itd be a hassel!.............i will think about adding cfls to suppliment for the full load! as for the pics im lazy ,,,soon tho!


----------



## basic101 (Dec 29, 2010)

my first grow I only had one genhydro pot, with the drip system, with one plant in it, I used a 250 watt light hps. I vegged it for almost two months and bloomed it for about a month. once i harvested and all buds dried, I had about 3/4 lb. of some beautiful og kush. so it's all about how much time and how long your willing to wait to get different results. believe it or not, but it happened. growing new strand now and will post some pics in the near future show all that you can get more than a few ounces from one plant. Signed K & A


----------



## lotsOweed (Dec 30, 2010)

basic101 said:


> my first grow I only had one genhydro pot, with the drip system, with one plant in it, I used a 250 watt light hps. I vegged it for almost two months and bloomed it for about a month. once i harvested and all buds dried, I had about 3/4 lb. of some beautiful og kush. so it's all about how much time and how long your willing to wait to get different results. believe it or not, but it happened. growing new strand now and will post some pics in the near future show all that you can get more than a few ounces from one plant. Signed K & A


You only flowered for a month? Must have pulled it wayy too early


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 30, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> i am looking to grow 8 plants in a 5x5 area possible with 600watt cool tube with good yied?


to answer your question in short and concise terms: yes, you can achieve a great yield in a 5x5 with a 600w in a cool tube, assuming you don't mess up big and use decent genetics, nutes, etc. 

if you want a really great yield, i recommend LST by training your plants around 5 gallon buckets and then flowering. this is a great technique to increase yield dramatically. it will take a little extra time at first b/c your veg time is a little longer, but that also means your plants will be sexually mature, giving you time to weed out males and the plants will yield more proportionally this way. Do this with a nice indica dominant variety. TH Seeds Chocolate Chunk has some really badass pheno's for this if you don't already have good seeds/clones or if you want something new (get the REG seeds though i think that's all they offer in CC). super tight spacing and very quick branching. take clones, and use the best one for a mother. i gaurantee you this method will earn you a very nice yield. 

either way the basics are: good genetics, decent nutes and environment, you will do great with 600w. that is plenty of light and will stay cool enough in a cool tube. i run 400w in a cool tube in an almost 4x4 cab. im jealous lol. good luck


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 30, 2010)

so this is a quick snip of the good looking ladies....happy new year!!stay safe


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 30, 2010)

i have 9 under my 600, lst, 5 gallon buckets..no side lighting though..


----------



## cloudyharvest (Dec 30, 2010)

you are the man!!!


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 31, 2010)

basic101 said:


> my first grow I only had one genhydro pot, with the drip system, with one plant in it, I used a 250 watt light hps. I vegged it for almost two months and bloomed it for about a month. once i harvested and all buds dried, I had about 3/4 lb. of some beautiful og kush. so it's all about how much time and how long your willing to wait to get different results. believe it or not, but it happened. growing new strand now and will post some pics in the near future show all that you can get more than a few ounces from one plant. Signed K & A


yeah tell me about it same thing happened to me. It's like all of the sudden i just had this strain that went through full flower in 30 fuckin days man it's groundbreaking. gtfo


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn bro, looking good!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 3, 2011)

grrr...so i was away for the holiday returned home to plants that had fallen and turned yellow due to the drought that occured.... luckily i nted and addh2o as soon as i got home the plant and fan leaves straigntned out but they are still light yellow with brown areas.....im at about a month wed does it matter..? how can i help the plant stop loosing its fan leaves???(im doing research as well) except for tghe leaves turning light yellow and falling off they made a full recovery and look great!!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 4, 2011)

i am going to post a pic in hopes someone knows what this is a defic or ph problem?...thansk for all the help......with a few thousand views..i hope somene got something outta this thread!...i kno i did!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 5, 2011)

bump!!!so any one tell me if its ok to be loosing fan leaves daily?? look above thats what they look like!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 5, 2011)

cloudyharvest said:


> i am going to post a pic in hopes someone knows what this is a defic or ph problem?...thansk for all the help......with a few thousand views..i hope somene got something outta this thread!...i kno i did!


 
anyone??????????????i mean i dont kno what to do....it would really suck if i wasnt able to fix them!!any info needed just ask!!


----------



## That Canadian (Jan 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL yeah 4 pounds??? there are 453 grams in a pound so 453X4 devided by 600 would be 3 grams per watt????? Good luck with that!
> 
> I grew 6 plants under a 600w and veged them untill they were 14-16 inches tall. I topped them or fim'd them and got a little over two oz's per plant.


Pound - 448 g's


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 5, 2011)

cloudyharvest said:


> i am going to post a pic in hopes someone knows what this is a defic or ph problem?. or supposed to happen..thansk for all the help......with a few thousand views..i hope somenecan help and got something outta this thread!...i kno i did!


 thanks for the help!!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 6, 2011)

can any one help me??? its been days...my fan leaves are almost all gone....?


----------



## Captain Jaz (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like its natural for that variety by this stage, but you can keep the fan leaves alive a lil longer by using a bit more N sometimes (not too much) and by getting more blue wavelength light in the flowering room.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 13, 2011)

doing well!!


----------



## j to the c (Jan 13, 2011)

hey man the ones that suffered hard from the drought will die off, pluck them away and learn. it will affect your yield but not too bad. as long as the small leaves by the buds are still green then your plants are ok, but if those are going south then yank your crop. It is (I think) due to moisture stress in the grow medium) I had this problem on my first grow, now I use DWC and never underwater. 9 plants for a 600 is good but tighten your footprint to 4x4. my last grow before I moved was 6 plants and vegged for 40 days was an lb. with my 600 watter. that should be a routine number for you to shoot for


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## Captain Jaz (Jan 14, 2011)

I prefer to leave the leaves on till they fall off, or almost so. As nutrients are reabsorbed by the plant (these nutrients are much more accessable to plants than nutrients from the soil).


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks captain i appreciate the advice!!! posting pics lata!!


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 30, 2011)

ok so im going to be at day 60 soon (harvest on the 5th of feb)! according to my seed place they are suppsed to harvest on day 60...the plant is wonderwoman i look at the trichs thru a lens and most seem to be turning cloudy in appearence but im not 100 percent sure i read alott of people saying to wait longer youll be better off.....any truth or thoughts


----------



## cloudyharvest (Jan 30, 2011)

any one able to cvomment on if harvesting now would result in having immature buds!?


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

let them go untill they ready you came this long way mind as well let it go if you dont think that they ready than let them go longer shit i got the same setup as you 8 plants under the 600 shit im at day 48 and i wanna cut my shit down too but ima let them go for about 9 weeks nl and papaya from nirvana


----------



## prizm23a (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on the high you want...check the trichomes..at least make sure that their are as many cloudy trichs as possible. the more amber trichs you have the more couchlock/body high your weed will be. for total couchlock harvest at half cloudy half amber. Be patient...good smoke comes to those who wait!


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

yea thats just what i want the 3 pulls stuck on the couch cant do shit but eat and sleep lol


----------



## prizm23a (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it really? Well then let em go as long as you can. get 30-40% amber trichs..even go the whole 50%..Its gonna take a bit longer tho


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

well im at 7 weeks of 12/12 nl and papaya from nirvana thinking of letting them go for 9 maybe 10 weeks tops first time growing either strain normally do autos but im trying reg strains for a change deff a big difference


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm at 43 days with a NL and Royal Haze.

[video=youtube;bGgDTTmzKjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGgDTTmzKjw[/video]


----------



## basic101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow.. I was High when I wrote that.. I Bloomed for 9 weeks.. Sorry.. That was one of our first grows in a few years.. we had mylar all the way around it.. Were back to growing... using BC line on my first three harvests.. produced about 2 1/2 oz a plant dried and cured.. Used a hydro drip system and a flood and drain table.. 7 plants with the Drip system..the first and second harvest, and 15 plants on the flood and drain table. The first 7 were AK47 and purple haze.. the purple Haze Colas were way bigger than the AK 47, but the AK was much bushier more round smaller buds.. dont get me wrong they werent small, just smaller than the Purple haze.. Second harvest was Blue Cheese and Moon Shadow the Cheese is Fire but didnt match any in yeild. Next I will Harvest Kevorkian.. Have never seen a bud as White as this. this is my largest bud maker of all, could be because I installed a reverse Osmosis system and changed my Nuets. to Advance.. Some amazing stuff I must say... I Keep the ppm around 1200 and the ph around 5.8. there a month into flowering and already larger than the purple Haze by far.. Cant wait til these babies are finished..


----------



## CudiIsMyBuddy (Apr 21, 2011)

try 5, and LST them you want atleast a 100 watts to each plant.. i got a 150w and im gonna yield a little more than a qp of of 1 plant Lst is the way to go


----------



## cloudyharvest (Apr 24, 2011)

View attachment 1567723
the ladys currently....thanks to the high jackers!....getting a new local will be back stronger next time!peace


enjoy.....taking a break! let me kno ur thoughts!View attachment 1567722


----------



## shrigpiece (May 9, 2012)

cdogg23 said:


> I just finished a round with the same set up i got 14 pounds so you should get close to that


 holy shit man, Unbelievable that somone would claim that


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 9, 2012)

prizm23a said:


> It depends on the high you want...check the trichomes..at least make sure that their are as many cloudy trichs as possible. the more amber trichs you have the more couchlock/body high your weed will be. for total couchlock harvest at half cloudy half amber. Be patient...good smoke comes to those who wait!


I tend to harvest B 4 the Amber gets out of control (+/- 10%) BUT I am after the "HIGH" one gets from the THC and care less about those nasty CBD's. If growing for medicine (4 others and my wife), I let her develop around 30% Amber Trichomes... Yea, I know this comment is late, like over a year! Just gave my 2c worth. Apologies...


----------

